# Little League Photography Questions.



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been taking pictures of my son's Tball games, and I keep getting parents coming up to me and asking me to shoot their kids as well but I politely decline, for me to take pictures of 30 or 40 kids would be so time consuming, and to do for one, I would have to do for all.

- Is it in poor taste to show up with a bunch of prints of my sons teammates to sell?

If that's no good, I could also plan show up with prints of my son to give to family members, with the hopes to subliminally market to the other parents.
I figure, why not make a few bucks while learning how to shoot these kids. It's challenging but I enjoy the learning experience. 

Here are a couple of samples. 




AidenHit by The Photo Major, on Flickr




Portrait2 by The Photo Major, on Flickr




AidenRounding3rd by The Photo Major, on Flickr


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 20, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> and to do for one, I would have to do for all.



Not really.  The attitude they teach kids these days is that there are no losers.  Everybody wins and everybody gets a piece of candy.  I say F that!  For one, in the real world, there are winners and there are losers and I if my kids want to give candy, cookies, birthday party invites (you name it) only to their friends, they can do so.  It's your choice.
Regarding your question, I'd say if you feel that your photos are good enough quality to be sold and the other parents are willing to pay for them, why not?


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > and to do for one, I would have to do for all.
> ...


----------



## MReid (Apr 20, 2012)

Shoot your own kid.... yes it is bad taste to show up with pictures of other kids trying to sell them.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

MReid said:


> Shoot your own kid.... yes it is bad taste to show up with pictures of other kids trying to sell them.



Why is it in bad taste to show up with prints if other parents are requesting that I shoot their kids?
If asked, should I tell them that it would cost them instead?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 20, 2012)

From my experience, when dealing with the majority of the parents when I used to shoot my kids playing baseball.  They ask, but they aren't really interested in paying for anything.  You show up with prints in hand and how much would you want to charge them?  Enough to cover your costs? enough to make a few dollars?  It's nice to show up with a 4x6 of someone's kid and give them the print, and if they offer you money you just say no, it's your pleasure.  Good will and all that.  If someone wants you to take photos of their kid, that turns into work, how much would you charge them for that service? What ever you ask, it would end up being too much.  Better off just handing out a few prints.


----------



## MReid (Apr 20, 2012)

They are asking you in a friendly manner not a business manner.
Your kid is a member of the team, the parents supporting the team are also members of that team.

If they say, "take pictures of our kids we will pay you for them"....then it would be cool to do so.

Showing up with prints you want to sell them after they asked you in a friendly manner if you would photograph their kids also....is tacky.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

MReid said:


> They are asking you in a friendly manner not a business manner.
> Your kid is a member of the team, the parents supporting the team are also members of that team.
> 
> If they say, "take pictures of our kids we will pay you for them"....then it would be cool to do so.
> ...



But it's not tacky to ask a complete stranger with a bag of photography equipment to take free portraits of their kids? I find it in poor taste as well, which is why I asked the question, however if the reason is
because the parents are supporting members of a team (which I have to pay for in order for my kid to be a part of) then I don't see why it's in poor taste at all. It's like seeing one of the parents wearing a mechanic shop shirt and walking up to him with out introducing yourself and asking for him to do a free oil change in the street because their kid is a part of the same team.

There's gotta be a better reason for it, for arguments sake.

Not being argumentative here, actually going for an intellectual discussion to come up with a better approach. After all, I am being asked to take photos.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 20, 2012)

How to over think a simple thing.  There is nothing tacky about any of this.  What you can do is shoot all the kids, tell the parents that you'll sell them as a fundraiser for the team, you make sure that you cover all your costs and add a few dollars for your time, then you donate the rest to the team, for pizza at the end of the season. Parents are happy, team is happy and you're a hero.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

No one knew that I was a parent until I told them, I was asked what company I was with by one of the mothers, and when I told her that I was a student, she asked for me to take pics of her kid. To me that's asking for a service, for free.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> How to over think a simple thing.  There is nothing tacky about any of this.  What you can do is shoot all the kids, tell the parents that you'll sell them as a fundraiser for the team, you make sure that you cover all your costs and add a few dollars for your time, then you donate the rest to the team, for pizza at the end of the season. Parents are happy, team is happy and you're a hero.



This is a pretty logical suggestion. Although the league he is a part of isn't a school league, every aspect costs money and they nickel and dime the crap out of you. Especially with the horrendous group photos at the end of the 6 weeks.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 20, 2012)

You are there for your kid, not to start a business,  tell those people politely NO and spend the time with your kid.


----------



## groan (Apr 20, 2012)

I took my gear to a soccer game, and though nobody asked me to shoot any of their kid I just shot anyone and everyone. I did take more shots of my son but i was shooting for the shot, not for who was in the shot.

When I was done I took the pics, processed them through Lightroom and exported a web gallery.
I loaded it up into a secured folder on my hosted web space and sent an email out to all parents. I told them if they were interested in any of the shots to let me know (nobody did, but I think it was mostly because they were intimidated by my amazing photography skillz). I also let them know to tell me if they wanted any of the shots taken down.

I did not make any pretense of who I was shooting or why but I wanted to let them know it was available.

In the end I could have done it more professionally, but frankly after the first go I wasn't interested in giving anything to that group. The parents were turning into a bunch of over-competitive idiots. I did have a couple people ask me about shooting stuff for them in the future. So some contacts were made 

If people like what they see they will let you know. Just don't go into it trying to shoot every kid, the first time. You can add to the gallery later on.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

greybeard said:


> You are there for your kid, not to start a business,  tell those people politely NO and spend the time with your kid.



Oh gawd please spare me the moral compass lectures. This isn't a parenting forum.


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Apr 20, 2012)

Ballistics,
My daughter has played varsity school sports for 5 years - Basketball, Volleyball and Lacrosse. Since I was taking pictures of my daughter, I simply took pictures of the game as well. I then posted them to my flickr account and sent an email to all the parents. I share my pictures with family members on the team, and if someone wants a print, I tell them that I'll give them a print for cost. Next year, when my daughter is at college, I have told parents and coaches (when asked) that I'm happy to come photograph a game and then laid out my fee schedule. Not sure what will come of it, but I'll remain friendly with all the parties involved and maybe I'll get a paying gig or two out of it.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 20, 2012)

Do yourself a favor, only shoot your son and watch him playing.  Otherwise you miss the joy and fun of your kids playing and they will notice that it's no longer about them playing, but you taking pictures.

  If you want to shoot other kids and market those images, then shoot other games and teams.  This also makes it easier to decline parent's requests  and that you are only taking pictures at these games of your son playing for memories.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone is aware that in baseball, players take turns right?  

I still take pics of my kid. I'm not trying to start a business.

It's a damn shame that I have to justify actions and be lectured on morals and how to raise my kids. It's not that serious.

I shoot with the purpose of the action, and if it happens to be of someone else's kid and they want to buy the print. I'll sell it to them.


----------



## MReid (Apr 20, 2012)

You asked for opinions that is what you got, do whatever you want.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

MReid said:


> You asked for opinions that is what you got, do whatever you want.



I asked for opinions regarding my methods of selling photos. You provided me with yours and kept it on topic.  
That's got nothing to do with parenting, or enjoying the finer things in life.


----------



## MReid (Apr 20, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Do yourself a favor, only shoot your son and watch him playing. Otherwise you miss the joy and fun of your kids playing and they will notice that it's no longer about them playing, but you taking pictures.



...ok but just saying....from someone who has been there, as probably Tony has also. ^ this is spot on advice.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

MReid said:


> Tony S said:
> 
> 
> > Do yourself a favor, only shoot your son and watch him playing. Otherwise you miss the joy and fun of your kids playing and they will notice that it's no longer about them playing, but you taking pictures.
> ...



It's not my first rodeo, and I'm not missing anything.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 20, 2012)

About this photo. I have recently enrolled my 4 year old in soccer and started taking pics at the games. I noticed while editing photos I had made one of the same mistakes that you did here. In this pic the kids head is the same level as the fat guys crotch. I didnt really think about this at first but I find it a bit disturbing now. Now I try to get pics with no parents/coaches in the shot or something where you can get more of the adult.


----------



## ReganP (Apr 20, 2012)

Because you already told the other parents you wouldn't take pictures of their children when they asked, it seems in poor taste to try to sell them the pictures you told them you wouldn't take. Take pictures of everyone anyway. Then, at the end of the season, give each child/parent one photo of their child and attach a business card to it (you can order free ones at vista print). 

That way, if they want someone to take pictures at their kid's birthday party or just get portraits they'll have you in mind and have your info.


----------



## groan (Apr 20, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> About this photo. I have recently enrolled my 4 year old in soccer and started taking pics at the games. I noticed while editing photos I had made one of the same mistakes that you did here. In this pic the kids head is the same level as the fat guys crotch. I didnt really think about this at first but I find it a bit disturbing now. Now I try to get pics with no parents/coaches in the shot or something where you can get more of the adult.



I had the same issue with mine. I had to employ some interesting editing techniques with cropping , cloning and blur.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 20, 2012)

Showing up with pictures of my kids and try to sell them to me = 100+ Creepy
Showing up with pictures of my kids and try to sell them to me because the league hired you and the parents are notified before hand and can opt out = OK


----------



## Tony S (Apr 20, 2012)

OK, since you didn't like the answers that were given then instead of trying to be nice I'll be blunt.

  you asked....



> - Is it in poor taste to show up with a bunch of prints of my sons teammates to sell?




  Yes it is in poor taste...... just post them up on Costco.com or Walgreens and let them order the prints at their cost.  Do anything else and the other parents will think you are an @$$hole trying to make money off of them. 

 You did after all say you weren't trying to start a business, if that's true then don't sell.  If you are going to sell, then start a business.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> About this photo. I have recently enrolled my 4 year old in soccer and started taking pics at the games. I noticed while editing photos I had made one of the same mistakes that you did here. In this pic the kids head is the same level as the fat guys crotch. I didnt really think about this at first but I find it a bit disturbing now. Now I try to get pics with no parents/coaches in the shot or something where you can get more of the adult.



That's something I have noticed and try my best to avoid as well. But sometimes, there's just a crotch in the frame lol


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

Tony S said:


> OK, since you didn't like the answers that were given then instead of trying to be nice I'll be blunt.
> 
> you asked....
> 
> ...



This is a better answer. It's on topic. This is what I was looking for. Not life lessons of the finer things in life.


----------



## JeremyDueckPhoto (Apr 20, 2012)

I sell league photos all the time. Its not good taste IMO to just start shooting random games and marketing to parents, especially for younger kids. It is however good to sponsor teams to get your name out there, talk to the leagues to get approved to sell photos, and get parents to hire you even if its just one parent per team to start with. Id market to parents that photos (action photos) are available once you get league approval.


----------



## orljustin (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with greybeard.  This is the kind of nonsense that starts all the "I'm so awesome because people bug me - I'm starting a business!".I must be the only person to take shots of my kid with my 70-200 that never got asked to start doing team shoots.


----------



## orljustin (Apr 20, 2012)

By the way, the original pics are just snaps.  Don't overprice yourself.


----------



## STM (Apr 20, 2012)

I would not shoot other kids and then just show up and then try to sell the prints to the parents, that's kind of tacky to me. That is the kind of _really_ annoying crap Disney and Cruise Ships do.  But if they ask you to shoot their kids, then that is a whole different ball of wax. But you do have a point, you might very well find yourself spending the whole game shooting photos and not watching you son play ball!


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

orljustin said:


> I agree with greybeard.  This is the kind of nonsense that starts all the "I'm so awesome because people bug me - I'm starting a business!".I must be the only person to take shots of my kid with my 70-200 that never got asked to start doing team shoots.



Yeah, because that's the message that was delivered in the first post. Troll elsewhere.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

orljustin said:


> By the way, the original pics are just snaps.  Don't overprice yourself.



By the way, learn to read.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 20, 2012)

orljustin said:


> By the way, the original pics are just snaps.  Don't overprice yourself.



Meh. Going through your posts, you are just a bitter preacher who just puts people down and you just fill the forum with negativity. Thanks for your enlightening posts. You're a real benefit to us all.


----------



## orljustin (Apr 21, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the original pics are just snaps.  Don't overprice yourself.
> ...


 And you're god's gift to little league parents.Look, I'm just a realist.  A lot of us are.  Well tell you what you don't want to hear because you didn't see the issue in the first place.  If you just want lots of love, post on Flickr.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 21, 2012)

orljustin said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > orljustin said:
> ...



You seem to be trying to read between the lines. Never insinuated that I was even decent. If you go back and read, you'll realize that you are telling me what I already said. For some reason, there's always people that seem obligated to put down others when it isn't necessary. Again, I'm not asking for love about my pictures. 



> Well tell you what you don't want to hear because you didn't see the issue in the first place.



You again, seem to be missing the point because you are to busy trying to tell me what you think I don't want to hear. I'm well aware of the finer things in life, like time with my kids. That's got nothing to do with this thread. I didn't ask about any of that. I asked if it was in poor taste to bring photos of the team to little league to sell. Consensus is that it is. Great. Problem solved. Everything else is soap box bs. However, you specifically, seem to purposely misconstrue my message just so you can "tell me what I don't want to hear". Apparently me saying things like "while I learn" and "once I get good" equates to the slop you call an informative reply. Like I said, your post history shows that you are nothing but badgering and bitter. Literally from post one you are on your soap box telling people your opinion that has nothing to do with the thread. Good on ya.

I asked if it was in bad taste, and was told it was so I asked why. Apparently that's me not wanting to hear why.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 21, 2012)

LINYBIMMER said:


> Ballistics,
> My daughter has played varsity school sports for 5 years - Basketball, Volleyball and Lacrosse. Since I was taking pictures of my daughter, I simply took pictures of the game as well. I then posted them to my flickr account and sent an email to all the parents. I share my pictures with family members on the team, and if someone wants a print, I tell them that I'll give them a print for cost. Next year, when my daughter is at college, I have told parents and coaches (when asked) that I'm happy to come photograph a game and then laid out my fee schedule. Not sure what will come of it, but I'll remain friendly with all the parties involved and maybe I'll get a paying gig or two out of it.



You could also do something like this but keep it free besides paying for prints.  I make the original files size available on my Flickr so all my family can download the large file size for printing at whatever size they want.  

Just direct them to your flikr(or whatever site your using) and let them download and print themselves.  You could also recommend where they could get the best prints for their money too.


----------



## IByte (Apr 21, 2012)

If possible, take a picture of the entire team.  Sell some of team prints and give 1/4 to to the team as a donation.


----------



## JeremyDueckPhoto (Apr 21, 2012)

Your "snapshots" are better than most parents shots. There are many "photogs" that give away too many photos because they dont think they are good enough. Ive given away photos but I can't see doing anymore. Charge less than the pros but require payment for your work.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 21, 2012)

jake337 said:


> LINYBIMMER said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics,
> ...



I do plan on becoming a professional in the future. I'm in my first year and plan on doing 4. Where do I draw the line and say, ok I'm worthy to charge now?

Edit: It should read :I'm in my first year of school.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2012)

Charging is more about salesmanship skills and business acumen, than it is about image quality or 'worthy'.


----------

